

Bad News: Apple Is the Most Profitable Company in History  - thewarrior
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2013/01/23/apple-profit-history

======
ZeroGravitas
I'm not any kind of experts on stocks, but I thought the basic principle was
that people buy and sell on what they expect to happen, creating a price, and
if something new happens, it's not whether that thing is 'good' or 'bad' in
some absolute sense but rather how that differs from expectations that
matters.

So a really crappy company doing slightly less crappy than expected would
under this theory send the price up and a really amazing company doing
slightly less amazing than expected would send the price down.

Does Gruber not understand this? Or does he make more advertising money from
acting as if one of the largest companies in the world (by various measures)
is being discriminated against in some fashion by a shadowy conspiracy?

Also, wasn't his previous conspiracy theory that Apple stock was being
artificially held down to $500 dollars when it rightfully should have been
higher, if not for those meddling kids/institutional money managers, but then
it would rise swiftly after January 19th and the evil money managers would
therefore make billions? Obviously they're not as good as manipulating the
price upwards as downwards, if that was their plan.

